# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  Easy to make boil in the bag meals?

## samfranklin

Does anybody know of any easy to make boil in the bags? I mean just simple don't need a dehydrater or anything. Just something I can make easily at home, then just put the bag in boiling water and it's cooked  :Smile:  

Thanks

----------


## Justin Case

just about anything, as long as you can keep it refrigerated ,

----------


## Ken

Heck, as long as you're using a boil-in bag (vaccuum seal or otherwide) you can put pretty much anything in one.  Meatballs, beef stew, pot roast, chicken parm, S.O.S., creamed tuna........  Better that you have something with a sauce, but I'll betcha' even an omelet will work.  You're not actually boiling the contents - you're only reheating the contents.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

When I was a Boy Scout 50 years ago we would prepare meals wrapped in tinfoil we could just toss in coals. A boiling bag would be a modern way of a complishing the same thing. I would be interested if any have tried this.

----------


## hunter63

> When I was a Boy Scout 50 years ago we would prepare meals wrapped in tinfoil we could just toss in coals. A boiling bag would be a modern way of a complishing the same thing. I would be interested if any have tried this.


Yes, the Hobo hamburger, on a Hobo, tin can stove, (or the fire).
Still do that.

Burger, (I broke mine up a tad, cooks faster, inside gets done), taters (cut up), onions, and just about any veggies, (I added frozen green beans, carrots, mushrooms). Big pat of butter little salt and pepper.
Toss in the coals..............ah, yes.....

Taters in foil, (or not, not really necessary, just keep the ashes off a bit) still do these as well. Good as a starchy midnight sitting around the fire getting rid of beer before it goes bad, snack.

Bread on a green stick, biscuit dough (home made or package) wrapped on a stick 2" dia with bark off.

Haven't done eggs on a stick lately, kinda tricky..........

----------


## Rick

I hate it when beer goes bad. Almost as much as college girls gone bad. 

SF - While a lot of folks cook just that way, you should know that Ziploc bags are not designed to be cooked in. They are made from Polyethylene plastic and begin to melt around 195° F. Boiling water is obviously hotter than that and the oils and fats in foods can get considerably hotter. 

Ziploc's web site cautions against using their bags for boiling. 


Can I boil in Ziploc® Brand Bags?No. Ziploc®  Brand Bags are not designed to withstand the extreme heat of boiling.
http://camping.about.com/od/campingr...locbaggies.htm

You can certainly mix up dry ingredients to be used for cooking. Something like pancakes. But I'd forgo the boil in a bag unless you can find something specifically designed for that use.

----------


## Ken

> Haven't done eggs on a stick lately, kinda tricky..........


Care for one of mine?   :Smile: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

> Care for one of mine?  
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Thanks for that, figured I have to do one to prove it, LOL, I liked doing it at rendezvous , freaked out the flatlanders...............

----------


## Camp10

> Yes, the Hobo hamburger, on a Hobo, tin can stove, (or the fire).
> Still do that.
> 
> Burger, (I broke mine up a tad, cooks faster, inside gets done), taters (cut up), onions, and just about any veggies, (I added frozen green beans, carrots, mushrooms). Big pat of butter little salt and pepper.
> Toss in the coals..............ah, yes..........



Me too!  I would use lettuce closest to the foil and put the rest of the ingredients in between.  The lettuce would rarely be edible but it would keep all the other stuff from burning.

----------


## samfranklin

thanks guys - where is the best place to find proper boiling bags?

Thanks

----------


## Ken

> thanks guys - where is the best place to find proper boiling bags?
> 
> Thanks


*Tilia FoodSaver Vacuum Sealer Bags*

*Product Features*

*
Specially designed to be strong enough for vacuum packagingPatented air channels ensure quick air removalBoilable, microwaveable, washable, re-usable, re-sealableTop rack dishwasher-safe*FoodSaver® Bags are ideal for use with FoodSaver® Vacuum Sealing Systems to package and preserve food and non-food items. Preserve, protect and prevent freezer burn with FoodSaver® bags designed with channels that allow complete air removal. Multi-ply construction blocks moisture and oxygen and makes the bags strong enough to simmer and microwave.

*Features*


Keeps Food Fresh in Refrigerator or FreezerMulti Ply Construction Blocks Moisture and Oxygen*Safe for Use on Stovetop or Microwave*http://www.foodsaver.com/Category.as...FUJx5Qodmm06xA

----------


## finallyME

> thanks guys - where is the best place to find proper boiling bags?
> 
> Thanks


Freezer bags are what you are looking for.

Here is a site with A LOT of ideas for boil in the bag.  She even has recipes with ingredients you can just buy, no dehydrator.  She also explains a lot of how to do it and what you need.

http://www.trailcooking.com/

----------


## BushedOut

I actually lost this site (post above) and had been trying to find it again.. Thanks!

They have a very good recipe for "Sour Mash Burritoes" ..

Enjoy.. ( I actually make them even when Im not hiking!).

----------

